# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طلب أرقام هواتف المكتبات بمكة المكرمة

## امام مسجد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله لنا ولكم كل توفيق وسداد وجزاء الله القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك خير الجزاء وشكرا لهم انهم وافقوا على جعلي عضوا بهذا المنتدى النافع
فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
طلب ايها المباركون...
أريد رقم المكاتب ((هاتف, جوال,فاكس, إيميل...)) التي بمكة وإن أمكن المدينة والطائف ايضا
واقصد بالمكاتب التي تبيع الكتب الشرعية فقط مثل التي مكة اعتقد اسمها الأسدي وفي المدينة مكتبة العلم أة المغامسي وغير ذلك
فمن يعرف شيء فلا يبخل علي جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## امام مسجد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## امام مسجد

إلا يوجد أحد من أهل مكة همنا أو الطائف

----------


## فدوه

مكتبة الاسدي في مكة 
025273037
مكتبة الرشد فرع مكة 
025585401
المكتبة المكية , مكة الكرمة
025500812

----------


## أبوعبدالمعزالجزائري

السلام عليكم 
اخي بصفتك امام مسجد اريد ان اسالك 
هل عندكم مسابقات للالتحاق بالامامة لمترشحين من خارج المملكة واذا كان هناك مسابقات ما هي الشروط المطلوبة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مرثد

المدينة

المغامسي ٠٤٨٤٦٤٦٨٢
المؤيد ٠٤٨٤٧٣١٤٨
السلفية ٠٤٨٤٦٧٩٩٩
الفجر ٠٤٨٢٢٠٦١٧
وتوجد مكتبة اسمها النصيحة لا أملك رقمها
وهناك مكتبات غير متخصصة كالزمان والعبيكان جرير والعلوم والحكم

----------


## بسام الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي بصفتك امام مسجد اريد ان اسالك 
> هل عندكم مسابقات للالتحاق بالامامة لمترشحين من خارج المملكة واذا كان هناك مسابقات ما هي الشروط المطلوبة وجزاك الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم يعد عندنا بالمملكة أئمة مساجد من غير السعودين وكذلك من يقومون بحلقات التحفيظ ؛ ولذلك لامور سياسية كما هو معلوم وليس لغرض آخر
ولكن تجد طلبك بدول الخليج متوفر كالكويت أعتقد..

----------


## بسام الحربي

مكتبة العلوم والحكم  048251942  أو 048263256  بالمدينة المنورة
والعبيكان وجرير يمكن الاستفسار عنها برقم 905 كما هو معلوم
والرشد لها فروع كثيرة : مكة والمدينة وابها والاحساء وتبوك وثلاث في الرياض والطائف وجدة والقصيم والدمام وغيرها في ربوع بلادنا حرسها الله
وفقكم الله

----------


## محمد مرعي الحازمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المكتبة الفيصلية في مكة المكرمة 
025746679
إحياء التراث 
025445984

----------


## امام مسجد

جزاكم الله خيرا
بقي مكاتب الطائف حفظكم الله جميعا

----------


## خلود الحمراني

الطائف
مكتبة أم هانئ  027320809
مكتبة الصديق  027323337
مكتبة المؤيد    027362775
مكتبة المزيني   027365852
مكتبة الجيل    027332918

----------

